# Am I ready? Any last minute study tips?



## daniel85 (Oct 20, 2012)

First post, but I've looked around the forums a bit and have found this site very helpful. I have the test coming up on Friday as I'm sure you all well know. I've studied a moderate amount, not as much as what I should I'm sure, but I am feeling somewhat confident going into the home stretch.

About 8 weeks ago I started going through the CERM practice problems. I wasn't able to solve most of them without a peak at the solutions, but I worked through about 75%. After that, I did the NCEES 2011ish practice exam on a horrible hangover and got a decent 50/80 (which I'm sure would have been higher if not for the pounding headache).

Since then, I've worked through the 2011 and 2008 NCEES practice problems along with the Mike's Morning practice problems and I can do them all with relative ease.

My question is, do you think I'm prepared? I'm planning on going through the 2000 Practice Problems this afternoon (these seem a bit harder) for some final practice. How has everyone's studying been going so far? Anyone have any last minute study tips?

Good luck to everyone this Friday!


----------



## daniel85 (Oct 20, 2012)

Also, so you know, I'm taking the Water Resources and Enviro test.


----------



## pu_grad2001 (Oct 21, 2012)

I passed the exam last spring and the test really isn't that bad. The key is timing yourself. Do not waste your time on the tough questions. Make sure you get the easy ones first. Definitely watch out for errors such as unit mistakes. Also make sure you read exactly what the problem is asking for. A lot of times they will give you too much information. I hope this helps you and I wish you the best of luck.


----------

